# Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread



## Bruzzlkracher (30. April 2009)

N´abend zusammen!

Tja, komme gerade von einem Schneider-Tag zurück, aber doch nicht ganz mit leeren Händen.

Ei, gugge mal do, wat isch gefunne hab: einen Illex Arnaud 100F in Mat-Tiger
|stolz:
Hat ein paar Kratzer (whatever!), die Drillinge sind weggerostet, aber die Sprengringe sind noch in Ordnung. Der wird jetzt was gezahnbürstet, bekommt neue Fangwerkzeuge und dann geht´s los (morgen geht ja bei uns der Hecht "auf", da kommt der mir schon sehr gelegen).


*Hier könnt Ihr, wenn Ihr wollt, ähnliche Funde kundtun!*



(falls es einen solchen Threat schon geben sollte bitte ich vielmals um Entschuldigung, aber die Board-Suche ignoriert die Worte "gefunden" und "habe"...)


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

No gibt es noch nicht, finde die Idee gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## stanleyclan (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

aber wenn die sachen ein bisschen dreckig sind würde ich es sehr cool finden, wenn man soetwas ähnliches macht wie vorher nachher aktion....


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> aber wenn die sachen ein bisschen dreckig sind würde ich es sehr cool finden, wenn man soetwas ähnliches macht wie vorher nachher aktion....



kommt noch - muss noch schrubben 




21...22...23





sooo, feddich - mit neuen Owner-Drillingen


----------



## Bobster (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Ich find's auch 'ne tolle Idee.
Letztes Jahr habe ich bestimmt an die 10 Wobbler,
Blinker und Spinner gefunden.
Das meiste wurde von mir während der "Winterpause"
wieder in "Schuß" gebracht.
Ganz zu schweigen von den angeschwemmten Posen,
Wasserkugeln, etc.,

'mal schaun, was ich demnächst so finde #c

Bobster


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Tolle Idee mit dem Thread!
Hab bisher aber nur popelige Posen gefunden -.-


----------



## powermike1977 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

nabend! witziger thread-denn ich denke dass schon viele angler viele sachen gefunden haben. habe mal beim angeln eine uralte rolle gefunden, mit dickem tau unterspult. muss ma n fot reinstellen. wenn ich technisch versiert waere wuerde ich sie wieder in schuss bringen.
mike


----------



## BigGamer (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Ich hab heute meinen eigenen Jerk gefunden:m
Erst ist er mir abgerissen, aber als ich wieder an der Stelle nen Wobb durchgezogen hab, hab ich die Schnur eingehakt und der Jerk war gerettet:g

PS: mein erster Hecht & Barsch waren auch auf gefundene Köder


----------



## Ollek (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

:m Petri zum Wobblerfang....


|kopfkrat ....aber wenn ich mir den so ansehe...|bigeyes Jawohl das is meiner!!!!

|motzen will ich wieder haben.



Ne Ne behalt ma :q

Gruss


----------



## DerAngler93 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Habe mal statt eein Fisch ein großes Birnenblei mit Haken aus einem See gefischt:q  Na war der Tag wohl doch nicht ganz sinnlos (wenn man darüber hinwegsieht, dass mit ein Spinner im See flöten gegangen ist:q)


----------



## dc1981 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

hallo zusammen,:vik:

ich hatte mal an nem kanal nen schönen wobbler gefunden.

der schwamm gut, aber beim 5 o. 6 wurf ist der wir an ner 

brücke zerschellt.#q

hatte also so 5min freude dran.

lg daniel


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Ey, der Arnaud gehört Flo_Zanderkönig! :q


----------



## flexxxone (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

jo... ne ganze Menge Kram hab ich schon gefunden...

Posen
Vorfächer
Spinner
Rutenauflagen (Banksticks heißen die glaub ich )
Zangen
Messer

aber das beste war ein Fahrrad!!! 
hatte 'nen Hänger und konnte beim anheben das Lenkrad sehen...
also Schuhe aus und ab ins Naß
hätte ich mal ein Foto gemacht... #c

mal sehen was noch so kommt...

gruß
flexxx


----------



## scemler (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

http://img188.*ih.us/img188/2716/nissan.jpg

Das Ding hier habe ich vor genau 2 Wochen in einem See bei uns in der Stadt "gefunden".

Der Wobbler war übrigens ein rot-weißer Hybrida B1.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

@scemler

Ich stell mir jetzt vor, ich hab vom Angeln keine Ahnung und les diesen Artikel in der Zeitung! |bigeyes"blieb mit seinem teuren Köder an dem PKW hängen und kommt am nächsten Tag mit Taucherbrille und Schnorchel zurück"|bigeyes...

Ich würds halten wie Obelix: "Die spinnen die Angler!!"

Aber danach würd ich mir (als Unwissender) die Frage stellen:"Wie teuer kann denn so ein Köder sein? 100 € ? 200 € ?"|kopfkrat:m

Grüße Alex


----------



## Barsch-Guru (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

PS: sei froh das keiner mehr drin saß!


----------



## King Wetzel (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

ich sag nur petri heil


----------



## derNershofer (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

hi
ich sammel beim kajak vom kajak verein auf unsern vereinsfluß immer die bälle und forellen montagen ein hab schon mal ne selbst gebaute reuse gefunden
derNershofer


----------



## Student (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



scemler schrieb:


> Das Ding hier habe ich vor genau 2 Wochen in einem See bei uns in der Stadt "gefunden".



Ich bin mit dem Schlauchboot schonmal an den "Ort des Bösen" zurückgekehrt, um meine Montage zu bergen: Ein Baum kam gleich mit aus dem Wasser...

Aber ein Auto? Nicht schlecht :q


----------



## the big catch (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Hi,
vor kurzem hat unser Angelverein unser Hausgewässer mit ankern gesäubert(ich war natürlich auch dabei#h).Was wir gefunden haben ist schon schön.3Fahrräder,2 Mülltonnen,nen schöner,angebrannter und ins Wasser geschmissener Steif-Teddy,ne Registrierkasse mit 22 cent Inhalt,sonstwieviele Vorfächer und Spinner,ein gut erhaltener Cityroller und ne menge Kleinkrams.
Stand auch in der Landeszeitung,muss mal sehen,ob ich den Artikel finde.
Greetz


----------



## Stuka1982 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Nach dem ich ein Paar wirklich sehr teure Schmuckstücke im Wasser gelassen habe, hab ich mir nen Bergungsmagneten besorgt.













Bild: www.abenteuer-schatzsuche.de

Damit habe ich nicht nur einige Köder wieder und ein paar neu dazu bekommen, sondern schon ein paar mal Überreste ausm WW2 dran gehabt. |supergri

Hab halt bei den Wobblern getestet ob die Drillinge auch wirklich Magnetisch sind.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

wenn du damit deinen wobbler aus nem ast holen wilst der im wasser ist holste ja gleich den kompletten baumstupf der drann hängt mit heraus#6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

soooo, und gesternabend gab´s das hier:

|wavey:


----------



## BigGamer (5. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

drilling dran und ab die Post!#6


----------



## fishcatcher99 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Hi,
Was ich nicht schon alles am Wasser gefunden hab:
Blinker Spinner Wobbler , Gufis, Posen, Noch eingepackte Stahlvorfächer,Ne nagel neue Spuhle mit frischer geflochtener,
ne top Sonnenbrille , ein paar Taucherflossen , und als frischester fund ein paar Puma Schuhe ohne kratzer!
Komisch was manche trottel so alles am wasser liegen lassen
aber mich störts nicht:q:g


----------



## hengist (5. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Was ich nicht schon alles am Wasser gefunden hab:
> Blinker Spinner Wobbler , Gufis, Posen, Noch eingepackte Stahlvorfächer,Ne nagel neue Spuhle mit frischer geflochtener,
> ne top Sonnenbrille , ein paar Taucherflossen , und als frischester fund ein paar Puma Schuhe ohne kratzer!
> ...



Kannst ja glatt nen Bauchladen aufmachen :q


----------



## fishcatcher99 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Ach , wenns das dschon alles gewesen were


----------



## Jose (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

komm gerade vom rhein. steigt wieder. die stimmung aber nicht. oder wie muss ich dieses fundstück verstehen?

was issen das? klärt mich auf.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Lol...setz dich doch mal drauf und überlege:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

@ Jose

Kein Angelkram, das sei gewiss


----------



## sc00b (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Lol...setz dich doch mal drauf und überlege:q






oder einfach mal der freundin geben:vik:


----------



## penell (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

wie geil


----------



## .Sebastian. (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

haha guck ma bei beate uhse nach  das is ja krass... erinnert mich daran als ich mit meiner freundin pilze sammeln war, und wir nen schwarzen umschnalldildo gefunden haben |bigeyes

als kleiner jungangler angelte ich an einem Forellenbordell und hab mit meinem Blinker ne schnur eingefangen, an der etwa 10 meter langen schnur hing noch der wirbel, am wirbel das vorfach und am vorfach ne quicklebendige forelle  das war mein bester Fund beim Angeln


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



Aalredl schrieb:


> ...als kleiner jungangler angelte ich an einem Forellenbordell und hab mit meinem Blinker ne schnur eingefangen, an der etwa 10 meter langen schnur hing noch der wirbel, am wirbel das vorfach und am vorfach ne quicklebendige forelle  das war mein bester Fund beim Angeln



@Aalredl, da hab ich ähnliches erlebt...|rolleyes


----------



## T1m0 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

jaja das hast du net gefunden sondern selbst da vergessen  (spaß)


----------



## .Sebastian. (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

@Duck: Jaja Sachen gibs... wenn ich so ma nen Meterhecht fang stell ich den in de Zeitung, der ehemalige "Fänger" wird sich dann wohl in den A***** beißen! er darf aber dann auch nen Foto machen... 

hoffe mir passierts nicht #6

@T1mo: Thihi... nee ich net! aber vielleicht meine Freundin? die wollt vielleicht mit mir nen Filmchen drehn... |sagnix








- so jetz is aber wieder gut -


----------



## penell (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

finde die häufigsten Fundstücke sind noch Spinner, bei mir vorwiegend von Mepps


----------



## icecream (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

hab letzten sonntag ein mamorkarpfen gefunden, oder eher was davon noch übrig war.. 




sonst auch so das übliche..spinner,wobbler,gufis..


----------



## .Sebastian. (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

@icecream: sieht so aus als hätte er auf gummifisch gebissen! na da dickes Petri


----------



## Bobster (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

......krasses Bild !

...und was man so alles im Rhein findet #d


----------



## Laurin13 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

oder ist am geharkten gufi verendet


----------



## flowree (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

ich hatte mal nen "hut" dran..


----------



## icecream (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

den gufi hab ich bloß als größenvergleich hingelegt.. er ist ca 15cm..


----------



## locotus (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Anfang Oktober beim Gufieren am Kanal gabs einen vermeintlichen Biss und mein Gegenüber schien sich auch zu wehren. Die Ernüchterung kam als etwas rotes die Wasseroberfläche durchbrach. Es war eine 2,1 m Telerute mit Rolle. Da beides noch keine Algen oder Rost angesetzt hatte, lag es wohl noch nicht lange im Wasser. Die Rolle hab ich trotzdem entsorgt, über die Angel freute sich mein Großer.


----------



## penell (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

ich warte immer noch bis ich die Rolex rausziehe
ne Breitling tut´s aber auch


----------



## Jose (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



Laurin13 schrieb:


> oder ist am geharkten gufi verendet



quäl' keine gufis nicht!






hab ich zur verdeutlichung mal ausgeliehen


(harken, hacken, haken)


----------



## Wunstorfer (27. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Der Fund von Jose ist ein Top-Zubehör aus den USA. Und zwar ein variabel einstellbarer Auftriebskörper für Köderfische mit stufenlos-regelbarer Rassel für den wirklich kapitalen Wels :vik:


----------



## Pinn (28. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



Wunstorfer schrieb:


> Der Fund von Jose ist ein Top-Zubehör aus den USA. Und zwar ein variabel einstellbarer Auftriebskörper für Köderfische mit stufenlos-regelbarer Rassel für den wirklich kapitalen Wels :vik:


Gibt es irgendwo eine Bedienungsanleitung für das Teil?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Wheelinger (28. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Hab letztes Jahr ne herkömmliche Hausantenne fürs Fernsehen gedrillt. Hat Spaß gemacht 

Und ein Angelkumpel hat in jungen Jahren mal ein geklautes Mofa mit der Senke geborgen. Der war ziemlich aufgeregt ...


----------



## shR!mp (28. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

hab mal bei nem spaziergang am bodden in nem tangknäuel nen zam wobbler gefunden der war schön mit seepocken bewachsen ich hab ihn gereinigt neue drillinge rangemacht und fische ihn jetzt weiter
ansonsten ab und zu brandungsvorfächer ein dropshotvorfach und einmal hab ich heroisch einen kescher aus dem bodden gedrillt


----------



## Meister (28. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Ich hab vor ca 5 Jahren auf dem Großen Jasmunder Bodden einen Rapala Wobler 18 cm Hechtdesign abgerissen und 2 Stunden später ca 5 km entfernt das gleiche Model auf dem Breeger Bodden gefunden. Die Drillinge waren etwas verrostet aber sonst war er noch völlig ok. Am nächsten Tag borgte ich den Wobbler meinem Kumpel da er keinen Wobbler dieser Art dabei hatte und siehe da.... beim 3. Wurf blieb der Köder irgendwo hängen sodas er, nach unentlichen Versuchen den Wobbler zu retten, seine Schur doch abschneiden mußte. 

Dumm gelaufen  #d


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (28. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



penell schrieb:


> ich warte immer noch bis ich die Rolex rausziehe
> ne Breitling tut´s aber auch



Vor 2,5 Jahren hatte ich solch ein netten beifang gehabt....
Würde es mal unter einer Brücke oder Spundwand versuchen:q.

Sonst gabs das übliche: Pose,Kunstköder etc...gute chancen Angelzubehör zu finden ist ganz klar der Forellenteich:vik:.
Letztes jahr Habe ich am Ufer eine "old school" Rolle gefunden, die ich wieder flott gemacht habe. Das innenleben war noch was ganz simbles...solange war die Rolle aber nicht im wasser so das Rost dran war.


----------



## Allrounder2 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

habe mal einen stuhl gefangen:vik:


----------



## jungangler 93 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

war heute mittag am forellenbach(etwas größer als en bach) auf hecht. fing zwar leder keinen hecht aber konnte an der 25er fireline nen ast landen. der ast biss an der meistbeangelten stelle, direkt am vereinshaus. um in war ein gigantischer schnurknödel. in im waren 10 haken, 15 wirbel, 4spinner, 1 blinker,1 gummifisch, 6grund blei. das alles und ca 1000 meter 0,25 mono ist jetzt in meinem besitz:vik:


----------



## Stauvie (29. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

schöner massenfund.

erinnert mich an einen see in den usa, an dem ich kurz gucken war. da stand nen baum, den hätte man nur umhauen müssen und an ort und stelle wäre der angelladen fertig gewesen.


----------



## hasenzahn (29. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Nabend, hab heute netten dreiteiligen Wobbler gefangen, mit Stahlvorfach und geflo. Schnur dran. Lustig daran ist nur, das ich das Modell in "Hechtdesign" vor einer Woche im Angelladen in der Hand hatte. Da aber schon vier Wobbler im Körbchen waren, hab ich den da gelassen. Kostete genau 14,95. Das Gute ist: Der Kollege den ich gefangen habe war fast wie neu, nirgends Rost, keine Algen, nur das Stahlvorfach war zwei mal geknickt. Na ja, ist ein schwimmender Wobbler. Die Experten reißen sowas in der Steinpackung ab, irgendwann löst er sich wieder von allein mit der Strömung und dann fängt man den an der mitgelieferten Schnur. 
Petri !!


----------



## dib (29. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

ich habe bisher beim angeln , eine arterienklemme , einen messing totschläger mit intergriertem durch schrauben herausnehmbares messer , diverse posen , einen abgerissenen twister mit jigkopf in einer forelle , bisher dutzende stipphaken in den mäulern von kapitalen karpfen , und leider an meinen angelplätzen immer wieder verpackungsmüll von angelartikeln . von gedankenfreien anglern.

lg
-----
thomas


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

also, ein messing totschläger mit intergriertem durch schrauben herausnehmbarem messer, das ist schon mal was.
ich hab mittlerweile aufgehört, die gefundenen brieftaschen, persos, kreditkarten bei den herren in grün abzugeben. mein tipp: angler, kommst du nach königswinter...



dib schrieb:


> ...immer wieder verpackungsmüll von angelartikeln . von gedankenfreien anglern.



glaub ich nicht, das mit dem gedankenfreien, die denken sehr wohl, wohl in der art "...iss misch doch ejal..."


----------



## jepi1 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

hab erst vor kurzen eine komplett montierte Cormoran Spinnrute mit Gufi + Sportex Karmann Rolle gefunden. Desweiteren einen Rutenhalter + diverse Stahlvorfächer und Haken


----------



## stanleyclan (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

glück muss man halt auch mal haben


----------



## TRANSformator (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



jepi1 schrieb:


> hab erst vor kurzen eine komplett montierte Cormoran Spinnrute mit Gufi + Sportex Karmann Rolle gefunden. Desweiteren einen Rutenhalter + diverse Stahlvorfächer und Haken



Hey, ich war nur kurz zum Pinkeln im Busch|krach:.


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Hey, ich war nur kurz zum Pinkeln im Busch|krach:.



hast du irgendwie falsch verstanden, das mit der zu beaufsichtigenden rute


----------



## TRANSformator (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



Jose schrieb:


> hast du irgendwie falsch verstanden, das mit der zu beaufsichtigenden rute



DU weißt doch, Männer können immer nur eine Sache gleichzeitig....


----------



## bladecx2 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

ich habe diese saison beim angeln vom steg aus eine alte telerute mit rolle auf dem grund (2,4m tief) gesehen. schnell badehosen geholt und sie rausgenommen. habe sie dann einem 11 jährigen jungen gegeben der mit einem bambusrohr ''angelte''. er hatte freude daran, für meine ansprüche währe sie naja...
lg


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Früher als ich noch in Stuttgart am Max-Eytg-See gefischt habe war es normal um den Surfersteg herum T-Shirts, kurze und lange Hosen, Unterhosen, Sandaletten,Turnschuhe, Einkaufswagen, Einkaufskörbe, Plastiktüten, Handtaschen und und und zu fangen. 

Aber meinen besten Nebenfang hatte ich am dortigen Rondell auf dem sich ein Restaurant befindet. 
Ich drillte ca. 5 Minuten einen zweimeterfüchzig aufgespannten Sonnenschirm der Marke Pepsigola, der sich erst kurz vorm abreißen meiner Schnur vom Grund löste und dann sich unter Wasser dahereiernd auf mich zubewegte, mit ausgiebigen Fluchten nach links und recht^^, wobei die Kollegen Angst hatten das ich schon wieder einen großen daher seile, ähhmmmm ich aber auch. Es hatte sich aber gelohnt da an dem Stoff vom Schirm noch zwei Blinker hingen.....


----------



## Dorbel (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

In unseren Vereinsgewässern wurden Forellen reingesezt wurde wenig gefangen geht man jetzt einmal aufm grund mit einem Blinker oder ähnliches lang holt man tote forellen hoch 5 würfe 1 Forelle ca. :-D


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



Dorbel schrieb:


> In unseren Vereinsgewässern wurden Forellen reingesezt wurde wenig gefangen geht man jetzt einmal aufm grund mit einem Blinker oder ähnliches lang holt man tote forellen hoch 5 würfe 1 Forelle ca. :-D




Hmmmmm . . .|kopfkrat

Nicht ganz einfach zu lesen der Salat. 

Woran sind die alle eingegangen?



#h#h#h


----------



## Knigge007 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hmmmmm . . .|kopfkrat
> 
> Nicht ganz einfach zu lesen der Salat.
> 
> ...




#2

Hört sich seltsam an....


----------



## taxel (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Und was hat es mit dem hiesigen Thema zu tun?


----------



## T1m0 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

ich habe nen stock gefunden, ohne blätter dran


----------



## Domini (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



jepi1 schrieb:


> hab erst vor kurzen eine komplett montierte Cormoran Spinnrute mit Gufi + Sportex Karmann Rolle gefunden. Desweiteren einen Rutenhalter + diverse Stahlvorfächer und Haken


 

ich glaube der angler der rute war kurz mal hinter einem baum verschwunden! xD


Also ich habe dieses jahr dies hier gefangen und gefunden:

1 Rapala Husky jerk in weiss ca 5 cm
1 Sava gear 4 teiler mit tiger muster
1 mepps 3
1 mepps 5
1 Gufi
1 salmo wobbler
100 m geflochtene
1 tiroler hölzl mit silch haken und köfi
ein paar hundert meter silch
4 posen
ein paar grundbleie
ein paar karabiner
ein paar wirbel
.............


----------



## Tobi94 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Letztes Jahr im Tauchurlaub habe ich eine komplette Angel mit Rolle und Schnur gefunden.....(natürlcih unterwassser)

Und mal einen Gummi-Hai....ich dachte erst, es wär ein kleiner Barsch...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

heute am Rheinufer

1. Futterkorb (Futternetz?)






2. Koppelschuh |bigeyes (für Bajonett/Seitengewehr) beschriftet "Heinrich Sohn Neu-Ulm 1938 L.B.A.(S.)"
scheint aber nicht die ganzen Jahre im Rhein geschwommen zu sein...


----------



## Apoo (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mal im Museum anrufen und fragen ob das evtl. einen Wert hat


----------



## grazy04 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Das Futternetz iss für Aal anfüttern gedacht. Man soll da zerschnittene Fischfetzen und Würmer reinpacken und damit den Schleicher anlocken. Hab auch son Ding aber noch nie benutzt.... ich glaub das gemansche iss mir ne Nummer zuviel


----------



## barschkönig (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Also ich habe schon mal ne Flaschenpost mit nem Tanga drin gefunden:q:q:q


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Bild?


----------



## barschkönig (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Bild?


 
Hat ein Kumpel gemacht, ich weis aba nich ob er es noch hat ich werd mal fragen:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Bild?




Weisst du nicht wie ein Tanga aussieht?:q:q:q

Schau mal in Mamas Kleiderschrank . . . |kopfkrat


----------



## Doc Plato (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weisst du nicht wie ein Tanga aussieht?:q:q:q
> 
> *Schau mal in Mamas Kleiderschrank *. . . |kopfkrat






Besser nicht! So manch unschuldig` Jugend wurde so ein für alle mal vernichtet! :q


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Kann auch bei der Freundin schaun 
Ne wollts als Beweis sehn, will keinem was unterstellen, aber sowas hat man auch nich alle Tage


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Kann auch bei der Freundin schaun




Na hervorragend - er weiss es schon.:m

Aber nur kurz gucken. Verschreck sie nicht gleich.:q|wavey:


----------



## entspannt (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Fundstücke :

2 Fahrräder
1 Motorroller
4 Wobbler
1 Effzett
1 Taschenmesser
1 Päkchen Marijuana

etliche Posen, Bleie und Haken


Hab das Zeug aber nicht Geraucht


----------



## LeineAngler93 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Aber weißt, dass es Marijuana ist

Ohoh, geoutet|supergri


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Hat er bestimmt so zum räuchern oder so hergenommen


----------



## Doc Plato (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



LeineAngler93 schrieb:


> Aber weißt, dass es Marijuana ist
> 
> Ohoh, geoutet|supergri




deswegen heißt er ja auch "entspannt" im gegensatz zu einigen anderen hier!


----------



## entspannt (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*







 hihi


----------



## herrdestümpels (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Da seh ich mit meinem kescher, senknetz und messer echt alt aus.
dafür war des auch die quote von einem tag ;-)


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

ohje, da hab ich ja noch was vor mir... :m

meine bisherige ausbeute:

- uralter verschimmelter gufi, gebunden an - ich würds mal - "paketschnur" nennen... 
- zange
- rutenhalter
- als 10 jähriger meine ALLERERSTE angel! nen stock mit mono, ner pose und nem haken! mit der hab ich sogar meinen allerersten karpfen gefangen! 
- und letztens erst... nen 5 meter langen baum... 10 minuten drill und die schnur wollte einfach nicht aufgeben...


----------



## david24 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

ich habe bisher nur ne zange und einigew wirbel gefunden..

mal was anderes.. wenn ich nen grundblei nehme weit auswerfe 1m vorfach und dann nen magneten dran müsste ich doch im forellenteich was bekommen oder?


----------



## taxel (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Ja, z. B. rostige Haken. Was erwartest du denn?

Als Jungangler habe ich aber auch das Ufergras mit Magneten abgesucht und mich über jeden Haken gefreut. Manchmal war das ziemlich ergiebig. :vik:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Forellen sind aber nicht magnetisch - oder hab ich da was verpasst...!?


----------



## david24 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

dachte ehr an spinner und blinker


----------



## taxel (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Mit abgerissenem Spinner im Maul schon. Da hat man gleich zweifach Glück: Einen neuen Köder und was zu essen 

Das ist vielleicht die Idee: Man mischt ein paar Neodymmagneten (heißen die so?) unter das Anfutter und holt die Fische dann mit einem Supermagneten raus. Das erspart den Fischen die blöden Hakenwunden im Maul und ist gut für C&R :m


----------



## david24 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

funktioniert net.. mein freund hat im unterricht mal 3 kleine magnetkugeln verschluckt als er versuchte sich einen zungenpircing zu machen..

haben dann seinen bauch mit magneten abgesucht.. hat man nur einen gaaaaaaaaaanz kleinen wiederstand gespürt


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



david24 schrieb:


> mein freund hat im unterricht mal 3 kleine magnetkugeln verschluckt als er versuchte sich einen zungenpircing zu machen


möcht ich das jetzt näher erklärt haben?...........nee, lieber nicht!


----------



## david24 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

ach nur rumgespielt 

ich probier das mit dem magneten mal aus...


----------



## Boendall (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



taxel schrieb:


> Mit abgerissenem Spinner im Maul schon. Da hat man gleich zweifach Glück: Einen neuen Köder und was zu essen
> 
> Das ist vielleicht die Idee: Man mischt ein paar Neodymmagneten (heißen die so?) unter das Anfutter und holt die Fische dann mit einem Supermagneten raus. Das erspart den Fischen die blöden Hakenwunden im Maul und ist gut für C&R :m


Warum fällt mir da spontan dieser legendäre Trööt ein: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=186462&highlight=Baikalsee

Ab Seite 6.



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Ich würde nen Meter Eisenbahnschiene ins Wasser werfen. Dann ein Magnet an die Schnur. Damit kannst du dann immer punktgenau fischen. Sogar Anfüttern lohnt sich dann !
> 
> Mir ist grade eingefallen, dass du ja so wie so ohne Haken dort angeln kannst !
> Anstelle des Hakens ein Magnet. (ist an jedem Lautsprecher dran )
> ...


 
Zum thema ich hab mich in jungen Anglerjahren auch gefreut wie Otto, wenn ich mal ne Pose ein Grundblei o.ä. gefunden habe. Mittlerweile kehren bei uns am Teich die Sachen zu einem zurück, weil wir zu 5. sind sind. Da kennt man das Zeug des anderen und im Winter werden die Büsche abgeerntet, damit wir in der nächsten Saison die Blinker/Spinner etc. wieder darin versenken können


----------



## Fo-Freak-pro (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

hi boardies,
heute (mal wieder) schneidertag gehabt. naja, mein bruder hat nen rappala countdown gefangen, nachdem er volle kanne in nen baum geworfen hat.
ich n spinner mit locker 50 meter schnur und n gufi mit nem vergammelten stahl.


----------



## Jose (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

ich glaub, ich hab drogbas rechner gefunden. richtig, vom gesperrten drogba.


----------



## entspannt (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Der ist wohl auch released worden


----------



## zandertex (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

es lag auf einmal vor mir,vom Himmel(oder Kollegen)geschickt.Habe jetzt ein neues Messer.Nur,was ist größer,die Freude über das Messer,oder das schlechte Gewissen.


----------



## daci7 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



zandertex schrieb:


> Nur,was ist größer,die Freude über das Messer,oder das schlechte Gewissen.



Hast du das Messer gefunden oder gemopst? ;P
Der Finder braucht doch kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben ...:m


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2011)

*angeschwemmter schwimmer*

war heute, vor allem bei wind.
nix gefangen aber darüber gestolpert:
schwimmt nicht mehr...


----------



## entspannt (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: angeschwemmter schwimmer*



Jose schrieb:


> war heute, vor allem bei wind.
> nix gefangen aber darüber gestolpert:
> schwimmt nicht mehr...



Mach Drillinge dran und dann läuft der wieder


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Interessanter Trööt , ....wenn's nicht so beißt , suche ich auch schon 'mal nach abgerissenem Zeugs#c:q !

Habe mir vor über 20 Jahren extra 'mal sogar ne Taucherbrille , Schnorchel und Flossen zugelegt , da ich mir an einer bestimmten Stelle im Kiessee immer meine Köder abgerissen hatte .

An einem warmen Junitag war's dann soweit ,....... auf ca. 2,5 Meter Tiefe entdeckte ich einem alten Holzkahn aus Eiche , der mit Beton ausgegossen dort offensichtlich schon vor Jahrzehnten noch während des Kiesabbaus versenkt worden war .

Beim ersten Tauchgang konnte ich die Blechköder noch schön aufereiht an der Bordwand hängen sehen(der Kahn lag auf Kiel) , dann aber konnte ich durch aufgewirbelten Schlamm bald nix mehr sehen !

Hatte mir dann vom ca. 10 Meter entfernten bewaldetem Ufer einen dünnen morschen Baumstamm geholt und ihn dann neben dem Kahn , den ich nach einigem Suchen wiedergefunden hatte , in den weichen Grund gedreht . 

So konnte ich den Kahn bei den folgenden Tauchgängen immer leicht wiederfinden .

Bin dann immer zu dem Stecken hingeschwommen , abgetaucht und hab' mich dann mit einer Hand an der Bordwand festgehalten ,...... mit der anderen durchwühlte ich blind den Schlamm im Kahn und 'drumherum , ..........einige Male hatte ich dabei immer ca. 'n halbes Dutzend Köder in'ner Hand , die ich dann ans Ufer gebracht habe .

Na ja , ....die Investion für Maske und Flossen hatte ich locker wieder 'raus , ........habe dann später alle Köder wieder gereinigt , poliert und mit neuen Haken versehen .

Interessanterweise war nur ein einziger Wobbler dabei , ....ein "Nils Master Invincible" ,  der sich mit Wasser vollgesogen hatte und daher nicht mehr aufschwamm . 

Den habe ich damals wochenlang getrocknet und dann neu lackiert , ....habe ihn jetzt immer noch in meiner Ködertasche !

Hier einige meiner Fundstücke aus den letzten Jahren(nur Wobbler) , der oben erwähnte "Nilsie" in orange/weiß ist auch mit 'drauf .

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=198107&page=10

(post #95)

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Gemini (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Heute habe ich einen Rapala X-Shad Rap gefangen, einen River2Sea 3teiler gefunden und danach kam das Beste:





Einer meiner Kopytos mit Vorfach und Stinger den ich vor 2 Wochen hängen gelassen hatte, 
gefangen mit genau dem gleichen Gufi den ich erst vor dem Wurf eingehängt hatte


----------



## angelpfeife (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Haha wie geil ist das denn? Da haste wohl 2 mal an genau die gleiche Stelle geworfen und genau gleich gejigt|bigeyes Krass


----------



## Hecht 1995 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Die beiden haben sich gesucht und gefunden. |smlove2:

Lg Lukas


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Noch einer von mir ausm Herbst, mit ca 50 Meter Schnur ausm Schilf gekommen. Muss sich zurzeit ner komplett renovierung unterziehen, muss aber sagen in der Badewanne läuft der mit der neuen Tauchschaufel echt geil 

http://img249.*ih.us/img249/4295/wobbi.gif


----------



## inselkandidat (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

geiler fred! Dolle Dinger dabei..|bigeyesDa kann ich auch einiges berichten. Neben diversen Kunstködern, Posen und kompletten Angeln die ich im Laufe der Jahre bergen konnte, habe ich letztes Jahr auf der Paddeltour Berlin-Rügen einen Zander gefunden!  
Ich sah in schneller Fahrt im Augenwinkel eine kleine Pose-mußte ich haben...also hin und einsammeln..Beim hochziehen bemerkte ich das die komplette montage noch daranhing. Plötzlich kam Leben in die Bude und zum Vorschein kam ein 55er Zander der am Wurmhaken hing. ob der Fisch schon dran war oder erst in der Bewegung des Hochziehens gebissen hat, kann ich nich sagen,war auf jedenfall ein leckeres Abendbrot....|supergri


----------



## Lorenz (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Heute am Rhein...


----------



## JimmyEight (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Ein Stück Grabstein und ein Oberschenkelknochen?  CSI:Fish bitte an den Rhein!


----------



## barschkönig (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Mein Beitrag in dem Trööt ist zwar schon seeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhr lange her:q aber trotzdem will ich nochmal auf mein Beitrag zurückkommen, das Foto hatte mein Kumpel leider gelöscht|supergri#q|supergri Naja ihr könnt es glauben oder nicht mir egal Mein Beitrag ist auf Seite 8 wen es interessiert.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Hasste nen Sarg aufgebrochen??


----------



## angelpfeife (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Ich würd mal sagen der Award geht an Lorenz|bigeyes
Vor allem das gleich beides zusammen auftaucht|kopfkrat#c


----------



## Der-Graf (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Lorenz, ist das zweite ein D... ähm Frauenspielzeug?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Wenn´s in Köln war, dann nicht...


----------



## Lorenz (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Lorenz, ist das zweite ein D... ähm Frauenspielzeug?



Das hab ich mich auch gefragt,bis ich den On-Off Schalter gesehen habe :q:q:q


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

hahah


----------



## King Wetzel (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

hab letztens meinen geliebten illex arnaud wieder gefunden den ich vor ca nem halben jahr verloren hab hab mich sehr gefreut  
MFG Henry


----------



## paule79 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Hi,
ich habe das hier gefunden,ist allerdings schon was her.
Sind die Punkte Bißspuren?
Wenn ja müsste er ja funktionieren.

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## bassproshops (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Jaa, werden Biss- und andere Gebrauchsspuren sein...
Interessant, dass schein irgenein Sonder-Jubiläums-Abo sontwas Wobbler von der F&F sein...
Und Mann's baut ja gute Wobbler!

Habe die Tage auch einige Köder an meinem Vereinsfluss geortet, darunter ein kleiner Rapala, Bergung folgt...ich hoffe Ihr könnt verstehn, dass ich den Spot hier nicht preisgebe


----------



## diemai (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



paule79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe das hier gefunden,ist allerdings schon was her.
> Sind die Punkte Bißspuren?
> Wenn ja müsste er ja funktionieren.
> ...


 

Davon hab' ich drei Stück , ...ein'n damals mit der Zeitschrift gekauft , ein'n vom Flohmarkt und ein'n aus'm Hamburger Isebek-Kanal gezogen .

Gefangen hab' ich darauf glaub'ich auch schon .

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## e!k (21. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Also ich hab den gleichen Wobbler gefunden und der funktioniert einwandfrei. Hab damit auch schon gefangen.


----------



## diemai (21. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



e!k schrieb:


> Also ich hab den gleichen Wobbler gefunden und der funktioniert einwandfrei. Hab damit auch schon gefangen.


 
...............die Dinger scheint's ja wie Sand am Meer zu geben!

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (21. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Ich hab auch einen .........:q

und noch nie etwas darauf gefangen :q


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (21. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



paule79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe das hier gefunden,ist allerdings schon was her.
> Sind die Punkte Bißspuren?
> Wenn ja müsste er ja funktionieren.
> ...



So einen hatte ich auch mal aus ner F&F Jubiläumsausgabe! Ist sicher schon 10 Jahre her! |bigeyes


----------



## Pikehunter 95 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

den hier hab ich letztens gefunden..
frage mich nur was für einer das ist!|uhoh:
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?#6


----------



## Breamhunter (22. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Sieht irgendwie nach Manns aus #c


----------



## -GT- (22. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> So einen hatte ich auch mal aus ner F&F Jubiläumsausgabe! Ist sicher schon 10 Jahre her! |bigeyes



Dürfte hinkommen, hab ich als Jugendlicher mit 13 oder 14 auch aus der Zeitschrift gezogen. Hab aber nie was drauf gefangen....ist glaub ich relativ flott in der Versenkung gelandet. Aber schon interessant wie schnell die Zeit vergeht .

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## diemai (22. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie nach Manns aus #c


 
................n' kleiner "Loudmouth"#c?

Aber "Mann's"-Wobbler ha'm doch eigentlich alle das Firmenlogo und die Tauchtiefe 'drauf #c?

Hat er denn Rasselkugeln ?

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Mein bester Fund war ein Megabass Rocket darter x-80. Den habe ich gegen einen neuen Illex clyde Mudsucker getauscht. Und ich habe noch einen gefundenen Chubby d ablette.


----------



## bobbykron (22. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



paule79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe das hier gefunden,ist allerdings schon was her.
> Sind die Punkte Bißspuren?
> Wenn ja müsste er ja funktionieren.
> ...



musst mal bei ebay gucken, die nachfrage nach den teilen ist echt groß und dem zufolge der preis auch. stückpreise deutlich über 20euro hab ich schon gesehen...|kopfkrat

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mann-s-Wobbl...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item1c258c521b


----------



## Pikehunter 95 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



diemai schrieb:


> ................n' kleiner "Loudmouth"#c?
> 
> Aber "Mann's"-Wobbler ha'm doch eigentlich alle das Firmenlogo und die Tauchtiefe 'drauf #c?
> 
> ...




Ja er hat Rassekugeln.. der macht ordentlich krach :q

Aber ich glaube es wird kein "Manns" sein, da er garkeine Aufschrift oder Tauchtiefe besitzt.


----------



## diemai (22. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



Pikehunter 95 schrieb:


> Ja er hat Rassekugeln.. der macht ordentlich krach :q
> 
> Aber ich glaube es wird kein "Manns" sein, da er garkeine Aufschrift oder Tauchtiefe besitzt.


 

..............wäre nicht der erste Wobbler der billig kopiert wird , ...hab' auf Flohmärkten schon einige "bekannte Modelle" mit chinesischen Schriftzeichen auf der Verpackung gesehen.......!

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## jkc (22. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Hi, Klickklack:
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=fisch...0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:66&tx=91&ty=69

Grüße JK


----------



## sprogoe (23. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

hab´am Forellenteich mehrere schöne Schleppposen im Baum entdeckt, habe mir sofort mit meiner Rute einen runtergeholt und in meiner Angelkiste verstaut, kann ich sicher noch mal gebrauchen.

Siggi


----------



## u-see fischer (23. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



sprogoe schrieb:


> ... habe mir sofort mit meiner Rute einen runtergeholt ...



Wenn das der Ferkelverhander liest. #c |bla:


----------



## Gizzmo (24. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Jap...genau das habe ich auch gerade beim lesen gedacht


----------



## schrauber78 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

...und dann vers(t)aut er auch noch seinen Angekasten. Schämen soll er sich! HONEY!!!!


----------



## sprogoe (24. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> ...und dann vers(t)aut er auch noch seinen Angekasten. Schämen soll er sich! HONEY!!!!




naja,
bevor da ein anderer Anspruch drauf erhebt, war die Angelkiste der sicherste Platz.

Siggi


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (24. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

jetzt gehen die leute schon in puff um sich einen runter zu holen, ihr müsst geld haben.


----------



## sprogoe (24. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

böse ist, wer Böses denkt.#d

Siggi


----------



## Honeyball (24. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


sprogoe schrieb:


> habe mir sofort mit meiner Rute einen runtergeholt und in meiner Angelkiste verstaut, kann ich sicher noch mal gebrauchen.















ach so, eh ich's vergesse: Hattest Du irgendwelche Döbelköder in Deiner Angelkiste??????


----------



## sprogoe (24. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

ne´, ne´, ne´,

mit dem Stinkedöbel habe ich nichts zu tun.#d

Wer weiß, in was für einem Modderloch der gesteckt hat.|kopfkrat


Siggi


----------



## Gizzmo (25. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

Ich lach mich schlapp  ... der Sperma Döbel verfolgt einem in fast jedem Tröt


----------



## Lautertaler (25. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich gefunden habe" Thread*

ach so, eh ich's vergesse: Hattest Du irgendwelche Döbelköder in Deiner Angelkiste??????[/QUOTE]



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|good:


----------

